# ISPConfig Debian



## J0ker (27. Feb. 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem ich habe ein Webinterface für meine Kunden

Logge ich mich ein wird alles doppelt angezeigt ? bin von Confixx auf ISPConfig umgestiegen habe das Backup 1zu1 übernommen ohne irgendwelche Änderungen.

Hier ein Screenshot

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=269&stc=1&d=1361979079

So nun noch ein Problem habe grade ISPConfig geupdatet habe

squirrelmail drauf gehabt jedoch möchte ich jetzt webmail abrufen lädt er die ganze zeit die Datei runter ?


Bitte um hilfe 

Benutze Debian Squeeze

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2013)

Du bist von confixx auf ispconfig umgestiegen ohne den server neu zu installieren? Das kann nicht funktionieren, damit du ispconfig verwenden kannst muss dein server die systemvoraussetzugen dafür erfüllen und die sind in den perfect setup anleitungen beschrieben. Der server muss lso leer sein wenn du ispconfig installierst.


----------



## J0ker (28. Feb. 2013)

Hallo,

sie haben mich falsch verstanden klar habe ich den Server neu aufgesetzt.

Das mit den Webpanel ist aber auch vor dem Update gewesen von ISPconfig.
jetzt wo ich ispconfig geupdatet habe läuft das Webmail nicht mehr ????

Gruß


----------



## Till (1. März 2013)

> jetzt wo ich ispconfig geupdatet habe läuft das Webmail nicht mehr ????


Wie greifen Sie denn aufs webmail zu? Es muss port 80 verwendet werden, nicht 8080. Port 8080 ist nur für ispconfig.


----------



## J0ker (2. März 2013)

Hab es behoben hab eine subdomain in der squirrelmail.conf eingefügt wie es auch im howto stand danke dafür 

Lösung:

# users will prefer a simple URL like http://webmail.example.com
<VirtualHost IHRE IP:80>
  DocumentRoot /usr/share/squirrelmail
  ServerName webmail.DOMAIN.DE
</VirtualHost>

Danke trotzdem.

Jetzt habe ich noch eine frage wieso wird mein Kundencenter 2 Mal geladen bei ISPConfig ???? habe nun mehre System wie z.B Confixx, ISPCP ausprobiert jedoch war der Fehler dort nie ?

Gruß


----------



## Till (4. März 2013)

> Jetzt habe ich noch eine frage wieso wird mein Kundencenter 2 Mal geladen bei ISPConfig ???? habe nun mehre System wie z.B Confixx, ISPCP ausprobiert jedoch war der Fehler dort nie ?


Welches Kundencenter??? Kannst Du das bitte mal näher beschreiben oder einen screenshot posten.

-- Update

Hatte den screenshot oben nicht gesehen. Ich denke nicht dass das was mit sicponfig zu tun hat. Möglicherweise ist in der Konfiguration Deiner Software irgend ein Pfad falsch.


----------

